

Maker of Steve Jobs action figure introduces Obama/Osama playset - jarin
http://store.micgadget.com/action-figures/305-obama-and-bin-laden-figurine.html

======
jarin
Got my pre-order in. I want to keep it for myself, but I sold Steve Jobs
action figures on eBay for around $700 each, and I think this one will go for
more :)

